# Rusty Pelican Salad



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a restaurant in Key Biscayne, FL called the Rusty Pelican. They make a wonderful salad with shrimp. We substitute coarse chopped steamed shrimp for the baby shrimp. Don't much care for canned shrimp.

*For the dressing:*
*1/2 cup mayonnaise*
*1/4 cup vegetable oil*
*1/4 cup honey*
*2 tablespoons prepared mustard*
*1/4 teaspoon parsley*
*1 tablespoon lemon juice*
*1/4 teaspoon salt*
*2 tablespoons finely chopped onion *
*Salad ingredients:*
*6 cups red leaf lettuce and iceberg*
*10 fresh mushrooms, thinly sliced*
*2 ripe tomatoes, cut into wedges*
*2 hard-boiled eggs, chopped*
*2 tablespoons finely chopped chives*
*1 cup tiny baby shrimp *
Mix dressing ingredients and refrigerate 24 hours before using. Toss salad ingredients with dressing and serve immediately. 

Craig


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 13, 2011)

Craig thanks for the recipe. I have been to Pelican Point Restaurant at the Sponge Docks In Tarpon Springs. Will definately try this recipe.

Josie


----------

